# Bonding with your Chickens



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Any tips you have found over the years on ways to bond with your chickens when young so when older they are receptive to you?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

It's best to bond one on one with chicks, I feel the more chicks the harder it is to settle them down, I take one and walk away from the rest, even go in the house and settle down, hold it close and tight, not too tight. It will settle down quickly as long as it is quiet and the others can't be seen or heard. I talk softly, move slowly, and switch hands moving up and down with the chick often, that way they get a 3D look at you and just not look up at your chin or nose, and then they figure out you are not there to harm them. Also start early as possible, when they get their wings they start to be more flighty and try to get away more, but at a couple days they are ready to set on your chest and take a nap, when theyre 4 weeks plus, they will be settled already with you. Just pick 1 and try it, when they get older the 1 will lead the way teaching others that you are friendly and they will soon all settle down and follow the leader. Its worked for me in the past more often than not. Good luck


----------



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

this is my first set of chickens but I can tell you what has worked for me... for what thats worth... but I had the chicks in a rubbermaid tub to start, in the house... every day I would take some chicks put them on the bed with me and pet and stroke the chicken put her back and get another... I didnt do this with every chick but over time I think they all got attention and one on one time... Now I have their pen set up and I go in and out of it... I sit in a chair or on the ground with them and pick up chickens as they come close. I move slowly and often have a treat with me... mealworms or berry or crickets or something... I pick them up gently pet and talk to them... when they want to go I let them go but I move slowly and let them come to me... I never ever chase them... my chickens are about 7 weeks old now and they come to me readily, they will jump into my lap and settle there... they will follow me around when I am walking around their foraging area... and when I do need to pick them up they are not generally panicked... 

We finally got them into their coop tonight for the first time and they were huddled in the corner ... so I opened the door and sat with them for a while and they all came over slowly... I showed them their food and water... put a couple on their roosts and spent about 20 minutes talking to them and petting them and when I shut the door they were scratching and investigating the coop... their stress level had visibly decreased....


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I did the exact same thing as Shalva & cogburn with my girls. Even with my last 2 that were a bit older when I got them. They all tamed up beautifully and continue to love some individual time even if its only for a couple minutes of holding now. They're just like having a pet cat or dog. Love attention.


----------



## ChubbyChicken (Jul 2, 2012)

My friendliest chickens were hand raised by a five and a three year old. Handled constantly. It 's why I am raising only 3 bantams right now, so they are my buddies. 

I have noticed that some chickens like to be held, and some are not interested at all. It seems like silkies are friendly and like you, no matter how they were raised.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Handle the chicks as alot as babies and continue to touch, pick up, and talk to them as they grow.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm going to sound rather ... cold. 

We have a homestead where we raise our own food, for reason I will not get into. 

Once you "bond" with a critter it is a little hard to eat it, come the time. (Just ask my kids ... ) 

We had a rule early on ... you never play with you food. The chicken are the "girls" ... The hefer calves get a name and the steers do not and so on. 

If I did want to bond with the chickens, I think Apyls way will work.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Treats. They hear my voice, even if I'm not calling them, and they come running because the Treat Lady is there!!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My girls are purely for pets. Eggs are the bonus. I'll have them until the day they die and then I'll tearfully bury them with love and care. Already did my Sweetpea last year and I still miss her dearly. These girls are just like having a pet dog. We don't even eat chicken anymore. Did it once when they were 6 months old and we felt so guilty with those 6 sets of beady eyes watching us from outside. That was the last time for us. Never knew how intelligent chickens really were until we got ours 2 years ago. Like any animal, how well they bond with you and become a pet, depends on the amount of time you devote to them.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i just sit with them and handle daily, normaly they dont like it but today when they got stuck in a tree they jumped into my hand and happily sat on my shoulder. 
seems to me you just have to be patient and give them attention.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> I'm going to sound rather ... cold.
> 
> We have a homestead where we raise our own food, for reason I will not get into.
> 
> ...


We have our chickens to provide us food as well, I just tell the kids ahead of time that when the boys get fat we eat them and when the girls stop laying we eat them. Our first rooster we butchered was named Dinner lol Even the kids called him Dinner .


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Apyl said:


> We have our chickens to provide us food as well, I just tell the kids ahead of time that when the boys get fat we eat them and when the girls stop laying we eat them. Our first rooster we butchered was named Dinner lol Even the kids called him Dinner .


LOL ...

The kids named one of the hogs, bacon & and the other ham ... but they knew come fall ... 

It is/was a way of life ...


----------



## Homegirl (Aug 6, 2012)

Another option, especially if you did not raise them from chicks, is to sit on the floor in the coop or in am enclosed run, where they cannot get away and you can keep their attention. stretch out your legs and put food on them. Kale, greens, mealworms, and let them get used to jumping on your legs and picking off food. Work up to holding the food in your hand, putting it on the back of your hand first. We give off less energy from the back of our hands than our palms. Kinda like tying a pork chop around your neck so the dogs will play with you!
As everyone probably knows, they are far more quiet as night falls. Picking up a flighty chicken as you are putting them up helps, getting them used to being touched. Some will be very accepting and some will never like it. They all have their own personalities....I have a Polish and a Faverolles chicks who are the wildest little girls I have ever seen. And can they run and double back....
Ellen


----------



## cl_dewey (Aug 3, 2012)

Don't forget that chickens are like people, whether its because of their breed or their personality...some just aren't social. All my assorted girls were raised exactly the same way. But some are more social and some skitter away. I can usually bribe them with peaches and tomatoes. Best way for me to socialize them is to wait until they are roosting. Then coop themselves up, so I go in and count heads and tuck them all in, petting them and telling them how pretty they are.


----------



## SamandTracy (Aug 25, 2012)

*Ruffling Feathers*

Is it possible that one could cause hens to not lay eggs because of over frequenting the coop?

I am a new member to this forum and only a few days into chicken farming and I don't want to cause the hens to not lay, if that's possible.

Thank you.


----------



## cl_dewey (Aug 3, 2012)

Could they be laying somewhere else? 2 of my girls have started laying, and they have gotten mad at me for taking their eggs and have been hiding.them! Little turds!


----------



## SamandTracy (Aug 25, 2012)

*Thanks*

I have not thought that that may be the case. I will scour the coop and see if I have turds too.

Thank you.


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

Good idea cogburn


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

SamandTracy said:


> Is it possible that one could cause hens to not lay eggs because of over frequenting the coop?
> 
> I am a new member to this forum and only a few days into chicken farming and I don't want to cause the hens to not lay, if that's possible.
> 
> Thank you.


You indicated that you just got them so it could just be the stress of a new environment and once they get used to their new home they should start laying again.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

we carry a boat paddle and dont let the roosters walk behind us.. is that bonding?? HAHAHA..


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes Holly, I do believe it is. Lol


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

What I do is hatch a single egg myself and hand raise the chick, as if its a house pet. I've had great bonding relationships with them. They think your the parent and you'll get the closest bond possible. But beware they want all the attention all the time and will end up being your tail. Hahah follow you everywhere. It's cute! My newest one is a house pet silkie. I couldn't find a silkie egg here in Hawaii but I did get lucky to find a week old. Thanks!


----------



## mcderry1967 (Oct 14, 2012)

Shalva said:


> this is my first set of chickens but I can tell you what has worked for me... for what thats worth... but I had the chicks in a rubbermaid tub to start, in the house... every day I would take some chicks put them on the bed with me and pet and stroke the chicken put her back and get another... I didnt do this with every chick but over time I think they all got attention and one on one time... Now I have their pen set up and I go in and out of it... I sit in a chair or on the ground with them and pick up chickens as they come close. I move slowly and often have a treat with me... mealworms or berry or crickets or something... I pick them up gently pet and talk to them... when they want to go I let them go but I move slowly and let them come to me... I never ever chase them... my chickens are about 7 weeks old now and they come to me readily, they will jump into my lap and settle there... they will follow me around when I am walking around their foraging area... and when I do need to pick them up they are not generally panicked...
> 
> We finally got them into their coop tonight for the first time and they were huddled in the corner ... so I opened the door and sat with them for a while and they all came over slowly... I showed them their food and water... put a couple on their roosts and spent about 20 minutes talking to them and petting them and when I shut the door they were scratching and investigating the coop... their stress level had visibly decreased....


This is how I tamed my flock. I raised them in my bedroom and treated them gently one on one ..ALL 15! They got special little treats from my fingers and even though I knew some would be dinner (roos) I gave them all names. Now my chickens just see me or hear me and no matter how far they have free ranged they come running!


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

I hatched out a canny few chicks this year the 1st one that hatched is my tamest she will jump up to be on my shoulder if I cuddle her she goes to sleep and she chats away to you she is a porcelain sablepoot. They were brought up in my bathroom in a large box I would talk to them when I was in the bath and every few days or so when I had time and the cat wasn't in my room I would get a towel and sit on the bed with them while I watched the telly the would cuddle up under my chin and go to sleep. Little Poot is so tame I took her to work once she just sat in my lap and was quite happy. This is my little poot cake and the last pic is of my most recent bunch my little pollies (polish) and a random Cuckoo pekin that was in the dozen polish eggs I bought.


----------



## youngchick (Jul 6, 2014)

i have 6 girls and i love them i have 2 younger brothers a dog and a cat so it is hard to bond with all 6 chickens but sometimes i sit down with them and they all come around me so i pet them. especially when they start to get sleepy they love for you to pet,stroke and hum a tune when they get tired!


----------



## youngchick (Jul 6, 2014)

i do have a question where do you get your eggs? bc i dont want a rooster do you have any references?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Eggs for eating or eggs for hatching?


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Bonding with them as chicks is the key to it all. My little game cockerel is so use to me holding it that it now comes in the house and will fly up to the couch and nestle in with me. I love little speed, and now that he does that we have a bond that wont ever be broken.


----------



## babychic (Jul 27, 2014)

i think patience is so important and if you want them to trust you its important to respect what they need and not push them and give them time. our girls are very bonded to us and will even jump up on our laps to sit with us. we have always given them lots of attention and love and not given them a reason not to trust us, so they do. some like to be held closely, and some of ours like to step up on our arm or hand and will perch when i tell them to step up. 

i would probably just start out slow with chickens who are skittish and give them some boss or other treats, then just hang out, because they are going to watch and see what you are going to do, and then at some point slowly touch them a little bit, before picking them up, then when they are used to you, try it and see what happens. if you pay attention, they will tell you and you can learn a new language. like most animals, they are very perceptive and can teach you alot about yourself and what you can change within yourself to become a better, more balanced person inside.

i think chickens are very special and give us so much. since having ours, we don't crave chicken or eat chicken any more. its as if just having them around we are being provided with their own special qi chickens have, and don't actually need to eat them, just their eggs. its so relaxing to just hang out with them. they are all individuals just like we are and are all unique. its important to have that connection with nature humans have had for a long long time, and without it, the human species is lost. we feel the same about our milk goats,and all our animals, there is something i think even on the genetic level in our very dna that is vital for humans to have by bonding and caring. modern society is obviously dysfunctional and by getting back to our anthropological roots and a more pastoral lifestyle we can heal this very easily.


----------



## BroodyBunch (Jun 30, 2014)

Get a big OL bag of mealworms, I use dry and put on some garden gloves throw a little out and then move the throwing closer and fewer and then keep them in your hand while squatting or sitting and it will be a feeding frenzy...also a good way to catch them...unless you have a 3 year old (now 4 and almost as good a chicken wrangler as me) who just gets in there and grabs them up. He hand feeds our (his) rooster and everyone else. He makes them love him...also use the same treat bucket and before you know it they will be lined up at the door...


----------

